# Selling engagement ring



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

For those of you who don't know my situation- I am trying to file for divorce (I need legal aid)

My wonderful hubby left me with nothing, cleared out accounts that has years of BOTH of our savings) is violent etc etc etc

Question is - should I sell the ring? I don't want to get ripped off.

Has anyone done this?

I know this is irrational that I still have some weird attachment to the thing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Use jewelry typically isn't worth much. But legally you should be fine to sell it, since it was a gift to you. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I understand the ring attachment. 

I'd say you're fine to sell it. Unfortunately, I don't have any suggestions or helpful info.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

I was thinking of selling my engagement ring myself. Ironically I lost my wedding ring in a shopping centre back in January (about four months before my H left me).

I know the engagement ring didn't cost too much to begin with so I probably won't get much for it. It was around £200 but I am going to go try my luck and sell it. I live in England so I'm not sure about if it's worth selling your ring in the USA (I assume that's the country you live in?) 

There is a place in England well in London to be exact that is known for having shops that just sell and buy gold. It's really popular and you can pretty much find any gold jewellery you want. Might be a place like that in the state you live in?

In terms of having emotional attachment to the ring, I know what you mean. I have put it away in my jewellery box but everytime I see it I feel sad as I remember my marriage. I don't know if I will go through with it and sell it, I think eventually I will. It's not irrational to sell it as long as you have really thought about it and don't feel any attachment to it anymore.


----------

